# Open source & Creative Commons: Where Bananas, Superman & NASA meet.



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

This goes for all the *designers* out there! *Are you looking for awesome free images?*

Then this is for you! We have prepared a super *complete list of free images (and sites where you can find them) that you can use and sell*!

Check out the list and some information about Creative Commons, open sources and famous logos and images here! --> *http://printso.me/ImagesFree*










Hope you like it!


----------

